# Lets See Those Big Wings



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok as we know see some pretty big wings on the latest and greatest supercars, lets see some pictures of the best production car wings or OEM accessories Wings.

I never used to be a fan of the big wing having seen the new gen Porsches and also Lambo SV I have started to love them.

So what you got for me pics wise from a classic Fast Ford to the latest super car


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

These were the best lol


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

But this was never beaten imho (wish i'd bought one when they were £40K)


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

my pals mx5 that he's just broken & stripped :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That Merc Robert pure Wing porn:argie:, that will be hard to beat


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> my pals mx5 that he's just broken & stripped :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm never usually :speechles I just hope you disowned him as a friend after that :lol: Wrong on every level


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine, from the factory, the spoiler that defined the ATR...










Let's not forget the iconic Superbird from the 70's though


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Two good ones there mt Shiny, love the Plymouth wing just mental height


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

OK, I admit to being a thicko, but what effect, apart from extra weight, does a rear wing have on a front wheel drive car?

(I'm assuming the Alfa and the Honda are fwd. If not, it's just a general question!)


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

baxlin said:


> OK, I admit to being a thicko, but what effect, apart from extra weight, does a rear wing have on a front wheel drive car?
> 
> (I'm assuming the Alfa and the Honda are fwd. If not, it's just a general question!)


Always wondered this too.....as at speed, the air pressure created by the wing will aid push the rear of the car down, and create extra grip from the rear tyres.....and presumably not aid extra grip on the front tyres......so you'd have to have a front splitter working with a rear wing???

Always loved the rear wing on the Sierra & Escort cosworths tbough


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> I'm never usually :speechles I just hope you disowned him as a friend after that :lol: Wrong on every level


It's one of the few things that sold very quickly when he broke it :lol: them big gay wings are highly sought after by them hairdressers you know


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

baxlin said:


> OK, I admit to being a thicko, but what effect, apart from extra weight, does a rear wing have on a front wheel drive car?
> 
> (I'm assuming the Alfa and the Honda are fwd. If not, it's just a general question!)


Sod all, it's just for looks (*might* potentially help with not losing the backend if flying around a corner but unlikely to have any effect at road speed)

Also, this has to be up there :lol: :









and let's not forget the DTM boys


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Air flow separation, stability and traction at speed - 




The ATR spoiler was specifically designed for this purpose, as it was a essentially a car you could commute to work in, do the shopping in and then go round a track at the weekend.

This is a good explanation too


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RB hill climb car is epic,and the AMG DTM epic all be it a bit bias


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

For me it is the CLIO CUP Rofag spoilers being used in the clio cup. Ill try and upload a decent picture


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, I take the arguments put in the vids, but I seem to recall when Porsche introduced the pop-up rear spoiler/wing, it was only effective at speed, so it only popped up at 70 mph plus.

As this was a dead giveaway that the car was speeding, UK cars were re-specced so it would rise at 50mph......

So, OK on a track day, but cosmetic only for road use??


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Cue a link to BarryBoys..............https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=barryboys&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiRxo7d2djVAhWpI8AKHSaABL4QsAQIOw&biw=1440&bih=794

I give you..........one from a multitude


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Cue a link to BarryBoys..............https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=barryboys&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiRxo7d2djVAhWpI8AKHSaABL4QsAQIOw&biw=1440&bih=794

I give you..........


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

baxlin said:


> Ok, I take the arguments put in the vids, but I seem to recall when Porsche introduced the pop-up rear spoiler/wing, it was only effective at speed, so it only popped up at 70 mph plus.
> 
> As this was a dead giveaway that the car was speeding, UK cars were re-specced so it would rise at 50mph......
> 
> So, OK on a track day, but cosmetic only for road use??


So that's why it pops up at 50mph:thumb: yes some wings are only working above certain speeds when greater air flow


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

baxlin said:


> Ok, I take the arguments put in the vids, but I seem to recall when Porsche introduced the pop-up rear spoiler/wing, it was only effective at speed, so it only popped up at 70 mph plus.
> 
> As this was a dead giveaway that the car was speeding, UK cars were re-specced so it would rise at 50mph......
> 
> So, OK on a track day, but cosmetic only for road use??


I always understood that some fast cars (including Porsches) had a manual wing up/down override switch included , as much for the very purpose of defeating legal arguments that "your wing was up in the picture, therefore you must have been driving fast".

I was told that many years ago. Dont know if its an urban legend tho?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

baxlin said:


> Ok, I take the arguments put in the vids, but I seem to recall when Porsche introduced the pop-up rear spoiler/wing, it was only effective at speed, so it only popped up at 70 mph plus.
> 
> As this was a dead giveaway that the car was speeding, UK cars were re-specced so it would rise at 50mph......
> 
> So, OK on a track day, but cosmetic only for road use??


This is the thing though, they build cars that can do 150mph+ so they need things that can make them handle it. Imagine if they only put brakes that were only effective up to 70mph on a car that can do 150mph. Similar thing with a spoiler really, if a spoiler increases traction and stability above 70mph, then it make sense to have one fitted. Although admittedly many are fitted for asthetics only.

I mentioned earlier, my ATR was marketed as daily you could take to the track at the weekend. It's not just the spoiler, but a 40% stiffer chassis, flared arches, bigger brakes, stiffer/lower suspension, LSD etc and of course a big defining wing. LSD isn't really needed on the road, but hey, i still love it.

It's also almost like Range Rovers too, many have never seen a muddy puddle in their life, so to a certain extent they are fitted with a load of equipment that is pointless for the road.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyway, I am going to cheat a bit here because these aren't OEM or OEM options, but you can't really have a thread about big wings and not have some Bosozoku!


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> It's also almost like Range Rovers too, many have never seen a muddy puddle in their life.


Come on, I saw a young mum driving her big 4x4 off road a couple of weeks ago.

Well, partly off road, she had two wheels up on the pavement outside a school......


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Anyway, I am going to cheat a bit here because these aren't OEM or OEM options, but you can't really have a thread about big wings and not have some Bosozoku!


Coming to a Vauxhall dealers Corsa sport range soon? :lol:

I forgot we aint in the 90's know


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> I forgot we aint in the 90's know


Believe it or not, Bosozoku has been going on since the 50's, although with motorcycles.

The Bosozoku "style" cars, like VIP, is a relatively recent thing, long after the MaxPower days.


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

In reference to the wing on a fwd have a watch. This is on a track car but there is some merit to it


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Disco Smudge said:


> In reference to the wing on a fwd have a watch. This is on a track car but there is some merit to it
> 
> [ENG CC] Esprit Civic EK9 Turbo 465Hp Tsukuba Super Lap - YouTube


Ok, but the tyres were changed, and they removed part of a coordinated set of aerodynamics, leaving the frontal body kit in place. Forced to unbalance the car!

I'm still not convinced, particularly for a Road car.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm struggling to see the problem with spoilers not being relevant for road cars. 

Honda wanted the fastest FWD production car round the ring with the CTR and it has spoilers and canyards and all sorts that are wasted on a road car, yet sold as one. BMW, Audi and Merc are in massive BHP/0-60 race with their hatches, all of which are licence losers if used to their capability as a road car, but still sold as one. You can't even fit shopping in the likes of an Ariel Atom or drive it in the wet, but you can buy it as a road car. Range Rovers/Land Rovers...see post above. Clio V6 - you can't take your mum and dad out for dinner because there's an engine on the back seat. 

Mine came with Recaro bucket seats and a Momo steering wheel from the factory. Necessary on a road car? Without doubt no, but by far the comfiest car seats I have sat in. 

Then we get into mods, do I need coilovers, a lightened flywheel, a s/s exhaust/manifold and load of other bits and pieces on a road car? In all honesty, no I don't, but I wouldn't be without them.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Lloyd, 

Let's just say it's each to his own, we're both still held up in the same traffic jams, after all!

I suppose some would say my self-built 3 wheeler isn't a real 1930s sports 3 wheeler any more than for instance yours, from what you've said, isn't a 'real' race car, although it may look like one.

I was just curious over what good a rear spoiler was on a FWD car, no offence meant.

Malcolm


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, no worries, no offence taken at all. :thumb:

Function aside, an old pic of mine, next to an ATR with the factory spoiler delete option. It just isn't the same :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great wing debate guys, lets see some more OEM ones though


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

How about the Toyota Supra IV?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Shiny said:


> I'm struggling to see the problem with spoilers not being relevant for road cars.
> 
> Honda wanted the fastest FWD production car round the ring with the CTR and it has spoilers and canyards and all sorts that are wasted on a road car, yet sold as one. BMW, Audi and Merc are in massive BHP/0-60 race with their hatches, all of which are licence losers if used to their capability as a road car, but still sold as one. You can't even fit shopping in the likes of an Ariel Atom or drive it in the wet, but you can buy it as a road car. Range Rovers/Land Rovers...see post above. Clio V6 - you can't take your mum and dad out for dinner because there's an engine on the back seat.
> 
> ...


Like the original NSX, a car slated by numpties as not being as fast as the fastest, but deeply loved by many owners as a genuinely proper supercar that was easy to live with everyday.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

ncd said:


> How about the Toyota Supra IV?


I think that spoiler suited the supra.. it could've just done with a more aggressive front bumper, bigger wheels and a more aggressive stance.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Not bad for a little clio...


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, I give in......




how do I fit one onto my JZR?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think that works well on the Supra and the evo and the Renault sport certainly looks like it's there to do something, some great pics guys


----------

